# Fences being torn down RANT



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

The 4 wheelers are trespassing on the property which is illegal. You might want to inform the proper authorities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Unfortunely around here it is the norm to use the paths up from the CNR, the authorties would look at me like I got a screw or two loose, but I may have to if I think Mooney is going to be in danger, when it is icy, or if I am riding at the top of the hill I don't want to even think of what would happen.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ir matters not if the police think you have screws lose but why would you think that? Insist they put the complaint in writing because a conversation can be blown off. Once it's written in the little book it can't be erased or changed without the officer getting in to trouble. As far as the fencing goes, if you have some spare tires stack them and put the post inside. Fill with snow and pack it down, It's a temporary fix but it will hold the post so you can restring the wire.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

I might have to find some tires I guess. what I meant about the police is that it is normal around here for the wheelers to go up through whatever path they feel like it I really don't know if I would be taken seriously, and considering they wouldn't be able to find out who was doing it, everyone has a wheeler here, me included. Your right though they may not take it seriously but they can't ignor it, it has gotten to the point that it is dangerous.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

If they are tearing down your fence and endangering your animals, the police have to make note of the complaint. Unfortunately there won't be much they can do unless they catch someone on the property, but it is the first step and you need to do it. And you really need to put up no trespassing signs. I know you said they blow down, but there has to be a different way you can post them so they would stay up. I would also absolutely FILL the path with brush, logs, anything else you can find that will prevent them from driving right up the same path again. I wish you luck.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

We're put the posts back up with the idea of tires, but it is temporary. we have contacted the police and they said they can't do anything but if we can find out who? We're put up more trespassing signs unfortunely some kid blacked the onces one the tracks but there are more farther up the path that haven't been touched. Are luck though someone has already laid down the posts and drove over..... Next we're moving the dead logs from the lower field (Mooney isn't in it, but someone cut and left all the trees) and putting them in the path. The only good thing is I am only going to have to deal with it in the winter, in the summer she moves to another paddock away from the CNR. Hurry up summer!!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Puttng some thick high voltage wires across the path those suckers wont come back:twisted:.


----------



## Nina (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that  It happened to me last weekend, i keep my horses at home and luckly on the night the robbing t**ts came i had my two in the stable, but they took 54 fence posts in total and completly wrecked all my other fencing which now means im trying to claim off insurance and my poor lil guys dont have a run. Its so frustrating and I dont understand why these idiots dont get a job and buy their own fencing instead of taking/ruining somebody elses. Hope it all gets sorted


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry to here what happened to you Nina, at least they didn't ruin my winter paddock! It is smaller but at least Mooney doesn't have to be in a stall. I can't believe people either it seems like some need to ruin what other people got. I have another post about moving hopefully this fall, pending on how the work goes. And I can't wait to get away from the people that tear up fences, throw rocks at my horse (they have been dealt with very quickly), feeding her treats (she was sick for a week and they still do it!). I've put up with it but I am glad she'll be at home, plus my new neighbors to be are excited as ever (mind you I am closely related) to have a horse and pony moving in.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Tasia said:


> Puttng some thick high voltage wires across the path those suckers wont come back:twisted:.


Pretty much. Just put it on the outside or something. Maybe try and make it dangerous down there for the fourwheelers. Would you really get charged if they are tresspassing in the first place? If it were me, I'd sit outside with a gun and wait for those people to come back. (But then again, killing them might not be the best answer. Dx Darn.)


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

I wish I could put high voltage fencing, but I can't even get a grounding rod in the ground it like a solid rock ( it took us four hours to put in 10 posts, it wasn't fun). We put up a junk pile in the middle of the path, someone was ranting on how they didn't know where to put a couple of old sheds and we happily let them put them right on the path (it is gov'n land ) So if anyone wants to come up they have to move a six foot wide by eight foot deep pile of boards with a few nails and who knows what else. We put a buck fence on Mooney's side to make sure if she ever got out of the pasture she wouldn't be getting into the junk pile.


----------



## Nina (Feb 12, 2011)

mooney said:


> Sorry to here what happened to you Nina, at least they didn't ruin my winter paddock! It is smaller but at least Mooney doesn't have to be in a stall. I can't believe people either it seems like some need to ruin what other people got. I have another post about moving hopefully this fall, pending on how the work goes. And I can't wait to get away from the people that tear up fences, throw rocks at my horse (they have been dealt with very quickly), feeding her treats (she was sick for a week and they still do it!). I've put up with it but I am glad she'll be at home, plus my new neighbors to be are excited as ever (mind you I am closely related) to have a horse and pony moving in.


 
I am so sorry to hear that, its bad enough they feel it ok to rip down your fences which as a result could have ended up with Mooney seriously hurt but then to go on like that and throw things off her, its completly out of order. I dont think people realise how long it takes to get back their trust if they loose it, not even to think about how much it hurts us to see or how dishartening it is when you come outside to see everthing youve put in destroyed over night, its a disgrace and yet it will never stop, complete morons thats all it is.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah, I know what you mean Nina, I don't know what I would do if I found Mooney was seriously hurt, I mean I have the back up money set a side for emergency but I don't have any other place to bring her. Mind you I would force my step father to let me bring her into her barn no matter what if that is what she needs. I am hoping it doesn't happen again until she gets her new home, it is a little unnerving wondering if she's safe at night.


----------



## Nina (Feb 12, 2011)

Well hopefully they will realise how silly theyve been and wont do it again. I hope all goes well for you chick and try not to worry too much, its just silly little people that have nothing better to do then cause upset for everyone else. Everything works out in the end  just gotta keep ur chin up


----------

